# World Cup every 2 years?



## espola (Sep 28, 2021)

The proposal is being given serious consideration by FIFA. 

It might have the effect of making a world-wide league.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Sep 28, 2021)

espola said:


> The proposal is being given serious consideration by FIFA.
> 
> It might have the effect of making a world-wide league.


Love it + do it.


----------



## lafalafa (Sep 28, 2021)

Yeah but what FIFA wants and the $$$ demands makes it a tough sell.  

Not too many bidders or countries want to go into debt to finance,  only those with existing infrastructure and some deep pockets would even consider.


----------



## Emma (Sep 28, 2021)

Hope they don't do it.  World Cup is what it is because of how rare it is.  Every 2 years is too much for the players to take off from their clubs and their bodies will be more prone to injuries.  We will have a watered down version of the current World Cup because players and clubs are less willing to sacrifice for the national teams.


----------



## Venantsyo (Sep 29, 2021)

No thanks


----------

